# Redware-Slipware



## blade (Sep 5, 2013)

Do any of you forum members know of anyone who repairs or buys broken Slip ?
 Chris


----------



## baltbottles (Sep 5, 2013)

what do you have that you want to get repaired or sell? email me some pictures.

 Chris


----------

